# Open Bilateral Nephrectomy



## kandigrl79 (May 6, 2011)

I have a case where the urology surgeon did an open bilateral nephrectomy, he left the adrenal glands in situ.  Apparently, the patients family is donating a kidney, but the kidneys were not transplanted that day.  I tried billing 50234 -50, but was given an error stating that modifier 50 is incorrect for this code.  So, I was looking at 50340 -50.  Any advice on the proper coding???


----------



## jojo2922 (May 6, 2011)

I agree with 50340 -50, the Coding Desk Reference mentions that the adrenal glands are not removed in this procedure.


----------



## kandigrl79 (May 6, 2011)

I'm new to Urology coding, so, I guess I was just concerned because that code is listed under transplant codes in the CPT book...well, I guess that's fitting since this person _is _ going to eventually have a transplant. I suppose the other code won't work bilaterally, because usually a person does not have both kidneys removed unless in case of a transplant...in which case you should be using codes related to renal transplant, 50340.  Thanks for helping me think that through!


----------

